# which graphic card @10k



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

hey there guys,

My max budget is 10k maybe 500 more.
what should i buy?
my current specs include i5 2400/Intel DH67/Dell ST2220L


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 12, 2012)

AMD RADEON HD 6870, 
select between msi editions, i don't know whether it has got a twinfrozer edition or not...
sapphire and xfx are also considerable brands...


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

they are out of my budget bro  max. budget 10.5k

what about msi 6850  cyclone for 9.5k


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

6870 can be considered a bigger brother of 6850.

The 6870 although s a bit over budget will be worth buying.

But yes 6850 wont disappoint too


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

it will max out any games rite?(msi 6850 or saphire 6850?)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

At what resolution? Full HD?

a Few newer games might need a bit more firepower than a 6850.

But you should be able to play most of them.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

@Techfreak I Saw that 7770 Overclocked edition(By xfx and saphire)beats 6850 in benchmarks.I saw it in some 2-3 websites


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

few newer games Mass Effect 3?


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Get this:-

Flipkart: Sparkle NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

Or this:-

MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

ok Zotac 560 (non ti) - 10.5k or Saphire 6850 -9.5k or Msi 6850 cyclone- 9.5k or msi 6850 -8.8k?


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

560 > 6850.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

I just cancllled the order of sparkle GTX 560 from flipkart  coz they said it will take 20 days to ship. I am getting Zotac and MSI GTX 560 for  10.9k from Itwraes. should i buy that? how much performance increment will the 560 get over 6850 cyclone?


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

At least 10%. You can OC for more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

> I am getting Zotac and MSI GTX 560 for 10.9k


 Rather than spending 10.9 on the non Ti version, get a 6870. Its better. Atleast than a non-Ti card 



			
				 Skud said:
			
		

> At least 10%. You can OC for more.


 Dont you think 1 560 non Ti is slower than 6870?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

so which should i buy ?
Zotac 560 or MSI 560?
dont wanna go MSi. just had a horrible rma experience.

@thetechfreak: if i had a budget of atleast 12k i would have buy that.
stuck in 10k range.
6850 or 560 thats the question.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

My vote goes to 560.Some Reviews Say 6850 should have been called 6750 or something.
But still both are good enough.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

i've been thinking of 560 too..



serpent16 said:


> @Techfreak I Saw that 7770 Overclocked edition(By xfx and saphire)beats 6850 in benchmarks.I saw it in some 2-3 websites



 they are not launched in india. what about gigabyte 7770 8.3k @primeabgb


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2012)

Get hold of a second hand 6870/6950/560ti, they all are priced at 9-11k and well worth money spent.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Rather than spending 10.9 on the non Ti version, get a 6870. Its better. Atleast than a non-Ti card
> 
> Dont you think 1 560 non Ti is slower than 6870?




560 non ti is slower than 6870, but also cheaper and fits OP's budget nicely. If he can spend over 11k, then 6870 is recommended.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

GTX 560 (non Ti) = HD 6870. Exactly same I'd say.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> few newer games Mass Effect 3?


That games not GPU intensive at all..runs on unreal engine 3 lol.



jasku said:


> Get hold of a second hand 6870/6950/560ti, they all are priced at 9-11k and well worth money spent.



Recheck Prices buddy.
560ti is 11k + actually close to 13k-14k.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

^ he wrote "second hand"


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

^^2nd hand 560ti for 11k..lol..thats even more ...awkward..better get new one.!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 12, 2012)

GTX 560 non-Ti = HD 6870 in performance. One leads the other depending on the games you play. Personally, I think the 560 is gaining the upper hand these days in newer games (Skyrim with latest drivers, Battlefield 3, Civilization V, RAGE, Dirt3, F1 2011, etc.). Still, the two cards are very, very close as you can see here:

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

Counting only gaming benchmarks:

"Wins" for HD 6870 - 9
"Wins" for GTX 560 - 13 or 14 (depending on whether Civ V's compute test can actually be called a gaming benchmark)

I think the reasons for this have more to do with the success of the GTX 460 and 560 series combined, leading to many developers having a large common platform to test and optimize for (From Steam survey, GTX 460 + 560 are some of the most popular DX11 cards today). Whereas, AMD had a different architecture from 57xx to 58xx to 68xx.

I also think HD 6950 for it's price is better than any of it's competition for similar reasons. AMD also focuses it's driver testing on the 69xx series while NVIDIA focuses it's driver testing on GTX 460/560 series.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> AMD also focuses it's driver testing on the 69xx series while NVIDIA focuses it's driver testing on GTX 460/560 series.



So what.
R&D dont matters in consumer market.
Its the final Product.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

I have already seen the bechmarks.But i prefer hearing from you guys.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

It goes like this:-

below 10k -> 6850
above 10k -> 560


----------



## vickybat (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ If you are getting a 560(non-ti) around 10k then grab it. Its a good deal.
But its a power hungry card.

If you want efficiency, then go for a 6870 or wait out for 7850's prices to be stable.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 12, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> So what.
> R&D dont matters in consumer market.
> Its the final Product.



What I mean to say is that any improvements on the driver level (performance, image quality or otherwise) will be most prominent on the "focus" platform. That is, if performance boosts in, say, Skyrim, are promised, you will see a better boost on 560 compared to 580, and a better boost on 69xx compared to 68xx (in terms of raw percentage improvement).

That skews the performance figures relative to the competition quite a bit.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ If you are getting a 560(non-ti) around 10k then grab it. Its a good deal.
> But its a power hungry card.
> 
> If you want efficiency, then go for a 6870 or wait out for 7850's prices to be stable.



I know I have Seasonic 620W

Ok here's the deal Sapphire 6870 costs 11.5k on Prime
where as Zotac 560 costs 10.9k
I heard Galaxy GTX 560 costs only 10k. Should i get that?
but a big question about availability.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, if Galaxy is available get that.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 12, 2012)

How about MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5.?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 12, 2012)

You can find Galaxy cards at Technology and Gadgets:

Technology And Gadgets - Developed by Regale Inc.

You can also search around Lamington Road for Palit and Forsa GTX 560 which should both be within your price point (I think current rate is about 10.2-10.3K for Palit).


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 13, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> You can find Galaxy cards at Technology and Gadgets:
> 
> Technology And Gadgets - Developed by Regale Inc.
> 
> You can also search around Lamington Road for Palit and Forsa GTX 560 which should both be within your price point (I think current rate is about 10.2-10.3K for Palit).



I called them today and they are quoting the price 11.4k
my friend just bought it for 10.5k in banglore.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 13, 2012)

Just try for Palit in that case. In fact, call Abacus Peripherals and ask them for Palit GTX 560. You should get it for 10.3K.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

^^Ask your friend to get one more for you


----------



## jasku (Mar 13, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> That games not GPU intensive at all..runs on unreal engine 3 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sujeet said:


> ^^2nd hand 560ti for 11k..lol..thats even more ...awkward..better get new one.!



There is difference between 14k and 11k, the OP's budget is 11k and a 560ti / 6950 is way more value for money in that price range.

Its the price range, doesnt mean he has to spend 11k to get a 560ti, instead of jumping to conclusions, please read the posts.


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

Where are you getting a 560Ti/6950 at 11k?


----------



## jasku (Mar 13, 2012)

Skud said:


> Where are you getting a 560Ti/6950 at 11k?



second hand mate, its available on other forums, the 6950 2GB version was on sale for 10k.

For Sale: CPU | Mobo | Ram Zotac GTX 560 Ti AMP Edition - This looks like a brand new card

For Sale : Graphic Card Sapphire 5870 1gb and Sapphire 6950 2gb


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

got it. actually if one can take the risk of lesser guarantee, these are better options.


----------



## jasku (Mar 13, 2012)

Skud said:


> got it. actually if one can take the risk of lesser guarantee, these are better options.



Absolutely most of these cards have more than 2 years warranty left on them, so its totally worth the price. I am sure most of use would switch a couple GPUS but then.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 13, 2012)

ok, about the Second hand options.
i've seen them all already. Zotac one baked out! 6950 and 5870 sold!


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

get this then 



RiGOD said:


> How about MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5.?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok i'm going tommorrow to lammy and try for palit. 
Else what to choose from following:
Asus 560 - 10.6k @PrimeABGB
Zotac 560  10.9k @ITWares
MSI 560     10.9k  @ITWares


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

I would recommend MSI:!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Ok i'm going tommorrow to lammy and try for palit.
> Else what to choose from following:
> Asus 560 - 10.6k @PrimeABGB
> Zotac 560  10.9k @ITWares
> MSI 560     10.9k  @ITWares



out of these three, the MSI one would be recommended


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 14, 2012)

Just had a horrible experience with MSI RMA (Digicare). what about zotac they have 5 years warranty.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ care to share your experience ??

BTW, Aditya Infotech is the distributor and RMA service provider for Zotac and so far they have positive feedback


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 15, 2012)

Dead on Arrival (MSI 560-Ti Hawk : they replaced the faulty card and said it was damaged.)


----------



## jasku (Mar 15, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Dead on Arrival (MSI 560-Ti Hawk : they replaced the faulty card and said it was damaged.)



Sad to hear, but this deal is back on, check if your dealer will give a refund

For Sale: CPU | Mobo | Ram Zotac GTX 560 Ti AMP Edition

BTw- how much did you buy the MSI 560TI for?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 15, 2012)

13.3k from lammy..Digicare refused to refund also.


----------



## jasku (Mar 15, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> 13.3k from lammy..Digicare refused to refund also.



Generally if the product is DOA, the dealer should replace immediately.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 15, 2012)

jasku said:


> Generally if the product is DOA, the dealer should replace immediately.



no.no.no. you get it wrong, the card being faulty was replaced by another faluty card by the service center. damn you digicare.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2012)

^^  so what did you do when you got a faulty card from service center ( pretty common with Rashi though ) - if possible tell SC guys to check any replaced/repaired product in front of you.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 16, 2012)

i cnat do anything thet said it was physically damaged!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 20, 2012)

ok guys finally bought Zotac GtX 560 ti amp! from member on erodov.
I am so happy with the performance!
thanks for replying guys.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 20, 2012)

^^Congratz duh. Reviews say that it is as good as/better than the 6950. BTW let us know if there's any overheating issues on higher loads.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> ok guys finally bought Zotac GtX 560 ti amp! from member on erodov.
> I am so happy with the performance!
> thanks for replying guys.



Congrats ! 

Post some pics and what's the idle and load temps you are getting ?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 22, 2012)

ok here's some of my the performance.

Metro 2033 DX11 all maxed out gave 30-32 fps minimum. (Dell ST2220L , Corsair 4 GB 1333 MHz , i5 2320 , Intel DH67).

 temp. while playing Metro (Maxed Out) : GPU : 48  CPU : 53
 normal temp : GPU : ~38 CPU : ~43
is this ok ? i have NZXT gamma. Dont have any fans till date!



topgear said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Post some pics and what's the idle and load temps you are getting ?



will surely do that !


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2012)

the gpu ( and cpu too ) temp under load is just very coool  - load temp should be more than 60c though - use HWinfo to measure temps more accurately. Launch the app before launching the game and keep it running in background. The idle temp is good enough.

Looking at the cpu and gpu temp you don't need to install any fans right now in gamma but more cabby fans are always better to have


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> the gpu ( and cpu too ) temp under load is just very coool  - load temp should be more than 60c though - use HWinfo to measure temps more accurately. Launch the app before launching the game and keep it running in background. The idle temp is good enough.
> 
> Looking at the cpu and gpu temp you don't need to install any fans right now in gamma but more cabby fans are always better to have



ok i always monitor my temps bt hwinfo. while playing mirrors edge maxed card's temp were 67-70. 
should i install fans immediately.?


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ Nope .. the gpu load temp is Ok


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 24, 2012)

Still your card is way cool than mine. I get 72-75C sometimes 78C while playing BF3 at Ultra settings.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2012)

Even if a graphic card touches 85-90 under full load. It's fine. 

Closing this thread.


----------

